# what case



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

what case would i need for a ECS 755-A2? this: http://www.tbreak.com/reviews/article.php?id=303

thanks


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

standard ATX, no micro ATX case !


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

well like could you give me a brand/model of case 2 search 4, i was on ebay looking 4 a case, but all the cases i seen had like 7 pci slots, i need 6..


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

You can have more PCI slots than are actually on your board.
They will just be unused, or you could put a PCI slot fan in them.

EDIT:
Also, if you are looking for a case may i suggest This one.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Look for a case with at least one 120mm fan in front and one 120mm fan in the back, this will give good airflow without all the noise.
I have a Antec super lanboy but I'm not sure if they are available now.
I definitely recommend Antec brand cases


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

ok, soo any kinda ATX supported case would work, correct? this mobo aint like a Intel or nothin, it's a Elitegroup..


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The brand of motherboard doesn't matter. ATX is the size of the motherboard


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah, i know that...but what im askin is any ATX case will work, right?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah thats what i said in my first post  just head to tigerdirect or newegg and look at cases in the ATX form factor.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

ooo yeah lol..

well theres a computer place up the street from me, they want $45 4 a case with see through windows, not sure what they are...1 has a handle on top


----------

